# Why is Panthenol powder so expensive now?



## SoapOfTheNorth (Apr 12, 2019)

I use to buy dl-Panthenol powder from Saffire Blue. For $38 I’d get 580 grams. It goes a long way. They don’t have it anymore. I found it on makingcosmetics.com but the same volume is $125 plus duty and shipping. Is there some kind of shortage?


----------



## soapmaker (Apr 12, 2019)

Don't know about that but I use silk protein powder from NDA. It's expensive but not that expensive and it goes a long way.


----------



## atiz (Apr 12, 2019)

@SoapOfTheNorth, it's $39.95 per lb on Lotioncrafter. Not sure about their shipping rates to Canada but might be worth a try.
ETA: Panthenol, not silk.


----------



## cmzaha (Apr 12, 2019)

I think Lotioncrafter is a Canadian based company. I could be wrong and to lazy to look...


----------



## lsg (Apr 12, 2019)

Do you  need 20 ounces of the powder.  Brambleberry.com and Save On Citric have DL-Panthenol in 1 oz and 4 oz sizes.


----------



## HowieRoll (Apr 12, 2019)

I've purchased it from Ingredients to Die For, and just checked to see what their prices were.  Not only have they gone up quite a bit, but they also posted a message stating, "Alert:  Worldwide shortage continues and is ongoing.  Quantities will be limited to one item.  We apologize for the inconvenience."

http://www.ingredientstodiefor.com/item/DL_Panthenol_100/173

Interesting.  

I use it in my hair conditioner recipe in spite of the fact many esteemed members of the Chemist's Corner forum find it to be an unnecessary "fluff" ingredient.  With the latest price increase, the frugal side of me says it may be time to take what they are saying to heart.


----------



## IrishLass (Apr 12, 2019)

cmzaha said:


> I think Lotioncrafter is a Canadian based company. I could be wrong and to lazy to look...



It's a US company that's in close proximity to Canada.


IrishLass


----------



## Cellador (Apr 12, 2019)

I think DL-Pathenol is one of the ingredients affected by the BASF fire 2 years ago.


----------



## SoapOfTheNorth (Apr 17, 2019)

HowieRoll said:


> I've purchased it from Ingredients to Die For, and just checked to see what their prices were.  Not only have they gone up quite a bit, but they also posted a message stating, "Alert:  Worldwide shortage continues and is ongoing.  Quantities will be limited to one item.  We apologize for the inconvenience."
> 
> http://www.ingredientstodiefor.com/item/DL_Panthenol_100/173
> 
> ...



Yes I've recently learned there's a 'shortage' due to huge demand in China .. not sure how true that is.


----------

